# MIUI Update - Current Status



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Myself and BrentBlend spoke to Framework tonight. Don't expect a release from him this week. Thank you guys for your patience, remember that Framework (like any good developer) is a perfectionist and rather than release a buggy build early he's going to release a perfect build when its ready.


----------

